# Prise Koogeek et Orbi



## SquallX (1 Décembre 2017)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens partage avec vous un problème, et un retour d'expérience assez bizarre.

De base, je possédais une dizaine d'ampoules Hue, réparties dans plusieurs pièces et toutes gérées sur le même pont. A ces ampoules, s'ajoutaient 2 prises koogeek.

J'ai récemment acheté un système de wifi multiroom Orbi (black friday oblige), mon réseau wifi ne se porte que mieux dans tout l'appartement. J'ai dû cependant reconfigurer toutes mes ampoules pour qu'elles soient sur le même réseau que mon téléphone, pour qu'elles soient joignables en wifi (je n'ai pas d'Apple TV).

Pour les ampoules, aucun soucis. En revanche, impossible de reconfigurer les prises Koogeek, j'ai toujours une erreur d'appérage. Je suis dessus 2 jours. J'ai tenté de tout reconfigurer, en changeant le nom du réseau, rien n'y fait. Et par contre, quand je tente d'appairer l'appareil sur l'ancien réseau wifi (celui de la box), et bien là ça fonctionne ! Mais bien sûr je perds les raccourcis HomeKit de mes ampoules, vu que je dois être connecté à ce réseau là...

Du coup, que faire ?

Apparemment le soucis viendrait d'Orbi en lui même, qui gère plusieurs bandes, et la prise ne peut se connecter que sur une seule bande (ils conseillent de désactiver les 5Ghz), ors je n'ai trouvé aucune option me permettant de le faire, au moins le temps de configurer le tout.

Suis-je obligé d'acheter une Apple TV pour gérer le tout ? Ca serait quand même cher pour pas grand chose =/


----------



## thefutureismylife (2 Décembre 2017)

SquallX a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> Je viens partage avec vous un problème, et un retour d'expérience assez bizarre.
> 
> ...



Je ne vais t’aider beaucoup. Mais dans un premier temps je crois savoir que les ampoules Hue ne communique qu’avec le pont via une fréquence propre. Le wifi n’entre pas en jeux avec ces accessoires. C’est ton pont connecté à ton réseau en ethernet qui gère tout.

Je ne connais pas suffisamment ce réseau multiroom orbi pour répondre mais normalement tout élément sur un réseau passe par un « routeur » c’est lui qui fait le lien entre tous les appareils et établie des adresses propres à chaque appareil. Si tout est sur un même routeur alors tu devrais accéder à tout.

L’Apple TV ne servirait à mon sens à rien. Elle permet seulement de communiquer à distance avec tes périphériques démotiques. Et pouvoir « mettre en réseau » les périphériques Bluetooth avec qui elle communique directement.

Bonne chance. J’attends un peu ton retour. Je suis assez curieux de ce système orbi.


----------



## Anthony (4 Décembre 2017)

SquallX a dit:


> Apparemment le soucis viendrait d'Orbi en lui même, qui gère plusieurs bandes, et la prise ne peut se connecter que sur une seule bande (ils conseillent de désactiver les 5Ghz), ors je n'ai trouvé aucune option me permettant de le faire, au moins le temps de configurer le tout.



Disons que la faute est partagée : la prise devrait être capable de se connecter à la bande 2,4 GHz (une demi-douzaine d'appareils ne prenant pas en charge le 5 GHz sont connectés sans problème à mon Orbi en 2,4 GHz). Cela étant dit, Orbi devrait permettre de séparer clairement les deux bandes avec deux SSID, mais ce n'est (toujours) pas le cas.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (25 Février 2018)

J’arrive un peu tard, mais voilà une réponse qui t’aidera peut être ou d’autre (depuis tu as du trouver une solution). J’ai installé ma première prise Koogeek cette semaine et j’ai galeré pour l’appairer... j’ai trouver dans les commentaires d’une vidéo YouTube que la prise ne gère les canaux wifi que de 1 à 9... j’étais sur le canal 36... forcer le canal wifi à 9 m’a permis de l’appairer sans soucis... je précise que j’ai aussi un réseau airport avec du 5Ghz qui fonctionne en parallèle... je l’avais coupé pensant que c’était la raison, mais depuis il fonctionne sans gêner le moins du monde ma prise Koogeek...

J’ai depuis commande un interrupteur Koogeek pour tester... je vous dirais ce qu’il en est quand il arrivera... si ça fonctionne bien j’en commencera d’autres...


----------



## mobile fanatik (9 Août 2018)

Moumou92 a dit:


> j’ai trouver dans les commentaires d’une vidéo YouTube que la prise ne gère les canaux wifi que de 1 à 9... j’étais sur le canal 36... forcer le canal wifi à 9 m’a permis de l’appairer sans soucis... je précise que j’ai aussi un réseau airport avec du 5Ghz qui fonctionne en parallèle... je l’avais coupé pensant que c’était la raison, mais depuis il fonctionne sans gêner le moins du monde ma prise Koogeek



Merci!!!!

Je n'arrivais pas à configurer ma prise Koogeek, cela venait de la bande du réseau 2.4Ghz de mon Orbi! Une fois définie sur une bande de 1 à 9, c'est passé directement et j'ai pu activer à nouveau la bande 5ghz


----------



## JYB8293 (16 Janvier 2019)

mobile fanatik a dit:


> Merci!!!!
> 
> Je n'arrivais pas à configurer ma prise Koogeek, cela venait de la bande du réseau 2.4Ghz de mon Orbi! Une fois définie sur une bande de 1 à 9, c'est passé directement et j'ai pu activer à nouveau la bande 5ghz


Bonjour, comment définir une bande de 1a9 sur orbi ?


----------



## Larme (18 Janvier 2019)

D'après cette page :
Se connecter au WiFi Orbi
Aller sur orbilogin.net (sur ton navigateur Web)
Puis suivre les instructions et trouver le menu adéquat : https://community.netgear.com/t5/Orbi/ORBI-manual-channel-selection/td-p/1459197


----------

